# Best HDTVs - C|Net Editors' Choice



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

C|Net editors review a lot of high-definition televisions, but this list, updated
March 28, 2007, represents the best of the best. It collects C|Net's highest-
recommended televisions arranged in order of overall score, regardless of
type, technology, brand, or size.

Reviews can be sorted by set type or size and include short video reports. ...

http://reviews.cnet.com/4323-6531_7-6509125.html?tag=bubbl_3


----------

